# Abnormal cold start rpm/noise



## zdf_auto (Jan 9, 2013)

Tiguan 2009, 1.4 TSI (BWK), ~160,000km.

I'll go to the mechanic but I'm away and want to get an idea first. It only happens when starting the engine after it has rested for a while and the engine is at ambient temperature (35Celsius, currently). It's not the normal high rpm you hear when you start the engine. It seems to be higher and there is an additional rattling (not sure it is the right word). It takes about one second. At first I thought I had touched the gas pedal by mistake. It doesn't happen if I stop the engine and start it again immediately or during the rest of the day (I assume while the engine is warm).

See the audio file.


----------

